# Giant African land snails eat houses in Miami!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.npr.org/2011/09/17/140540662/miami-invaded-by-giant-house-eating-snails


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If it's not Burmese Pythons, Wolffish, Iguanas, Monitors, Lionfish and Kudzu vine... it's now African Rock Pythons and Giant African land snails. Florida, you are fkd!

Why can't cool animals have been invasive, like the Dodo or the Taz Tiger...


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Those are really big.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Imagine that thing in your fish tank ..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That's the problem with land of the plenty. Nobody would eat these guys. I'll bet they won't even last 1 month in Asia. In fact, they'll be eating to extintion within a few years and people around the world would be screaming "save the snails, save the snails". We really live in a messed up world where things can be oppsite depending on location and time.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Supersized McEscargot anyone?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I remember, to control the Lionfish they started catching and eating it. Like a delicacy. Im wondering if they will do the same for these guys? Either way its funny seeing these slow huge things bringing terror.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Sameer said:


> Either way its funny seeing these slow huge things bringing terror.


The snails in Florida - _it was an inside job._


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I actually had two of these guys! Before I knew the legal issues of course. They'll eat a whole head of lettuce themselves in one day and probably more...

I used to share my beer with them from time to time. 

I actually do miss them some days, I got really freaked out when the tank I had them in was suddenly full of yellow eggs. Someone also just got hit with a fine so I ended up having to destroy them


----------

